# Nutmeg the Feist and another squirrel pic



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

My wife wanted to go out with me on a squirrel hunt today. I think she just really wanted to see the dog run, but I got to go too. As usual, it only took a few minutes for Nutmeg to tree a big fox squirrel. I shot it down for her and here is the pic of us together. 








I know I have a rifle and not a trad bow in the pic, but its a long ways up where those squirrels usually tree. 

It wasnt much longer after this and my wife was tired of slogging through the snow, so we headed home. An hour in the woods is better than no woods time at all though. 

Nutmeg is out of Mike English's Feists and what a great dog she is, both in the house and the woods.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice pics. Ya know it never ceases to amaze me that reguardless of how deep the snow is or even in the bitter cold sqirrels always seem to be active if there is a little sunshine. I've walked forever with beagles and always seem to find sqirrel tracks when we can't get a rabbit up.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Thats cool. Had a choc. lab that was named nutmeg......


----------



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

I tryed allegan fri. seen two treed one on the outside but left it for seed. My fiest is about the size of yours, he was in snow to his shoulders. How much snow up there?


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

There are places in the woods where the dog was swimming in the snow, other places she could run. Its hard going for both of us in places and not that conducive to great squirrel hunting. I like running this time of year as I dont have to worry about anyone else in the woods.


----------

